# $500 Nikkor/Nikon 80-200mm f/2.8 on a Canon body (pros/cons/worth it?)



## bkpr100 (Jan 25, 2014)

Hey all!
I'm a newcomer to the forums and a radio documentarian that's been expanding my storytelling to video over the last 5 years. 

I've been seeing a few Nikkor/Nikon 80-200mm f/2.8's (specifically the AF edition) going used within the $500-$600 range and was wondering whether it might make sense to pick one of these up as the closest comparable lens in the Canon lineup price-wise is the non-IS 70-200 f/4 (??).

Acknowledging the tradeoff of losing A/F and 10mm of focal range (70 vs 80) while gaining an extra stop (f/2.8 vs f/4), do the Nikkor/Nikons become a good option in that price range?

This would be for video exclusively.

Appreciate any critical assessments that can be offered!


----------



## mkabi (Jan 25, 2014)

Sigma & Tamron makes a 70-200 f/2.8, for the same price used, both of them should be better than Nikon version.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 25, 2014)

bkpr100 said:


> Hey all!
> I'm a newcomer to the forums and a radio documentarian that's been expanding my storytelling to video over the last 5 years.
> 
> I've been seeing a few Nikkor/Nikon 80-200mm f/2.8's (specifically the AF edition) going used within the $500-$600 range and was wondering whether it might make sense to pick one of these up as the closest comparable lens in the Canon lineup price-wise is the non-IS 70-200 f/4 (??).
> ...


 
You need to carry a manual to figure out the various versions of that lens, there are 6 or 7 of the 80-200mm f/2.8. Newer ones are worth it, but the oldest are not worth $500.
Get the serial number of the lens and then look up the various versions. Once you know which of the 6 or 7 versions, you can check on what people think about it. I bought one which was the last version before the "G" came out, and it was excellent. All of them had either no mounting foot, or a crappy foot. 

http://www.photosynthesis.co.nz/nikon/serialno.html


----------



## surapon (Jan 25, 2014)

bkpr100 said:


> Hey all!
> I'm a newcomer to the forums and a radio documentarian that's been expanding my storytelling to video over the last 5 years.
> 
> I've been seeing a few Nikkor/Nikon 80-200mm f/2.8's (specifically the AF edition) going used within the $500-$600 range and was wondering whether it might make sense to pick one of these up as the closest comparable lens in the Canon lineup price-wise is the non-IS 70-200 f/4 (??).
> ...



Dear new friend Mr. bkpr100
Welcome to the Club, CR Members club, Sorry , I can not help you in your questions, But In this CR. WE HAVE SO MANY GREAT MEMBERS, GREAT TEACHERS, who can help you.
Good luck, and keep in touch.
Surapon


----------

